# Bachtold log splitters



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone know much about these splitters ,are they good ? bad ? or just plain ugly !


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 13, 2005)

There not particularly easy to use, and yes they are ugly (to look at). My mate has one, I reckon there crap.
what do you want to do with it? your own firewood or production logs for sale?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 13, 2005)

I want to process about 100-300 ton per year


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 13, 2005)

so i geuss i'll end up with a processer and big splitter


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 13, 2005)

if you want to do production firewood, they are dreadfull. What sort of timber do you want to do?


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 16, 2005)

My dad sold them for about 10 years. I know Carl Bachtold personally. I put them together as they were shipped to us. 20 years ago they were about the first ones out there. Now you can buy a splitter on any corner...Bob


----------



## stumpy66 (Oct 16, 2005)

Rolla, ask thors hammer about his Palax combi M, i use them and reckon they are simple to maintain and use and you can get through a good few ton in a day! A good machine!


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Oct 16, 2005)

The only problem with the palax type machines is their capacity. 10" timber is your max really. But yes, they are good apart from that.


----------



## stumpy66 (Oct 16, 2005)

versatile in the fact that you can split the rings using just the ram and splitter, so any thing oversize can be dealt with that way...and reasonably priced too, easy to maintain....


----------

